# Chevy Prepares Consumers For Diesel Power



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thought I would share. 

Source: Chevrolet Prepares Consumers for U.S. Arrival of Diesel-Powered Cruze with Facts and Figures - Carscoop











Sorry if this has been posted already.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Haven't been interested in diesel but does anyone know what kind of mileage and expected price for the US models?

And isn't diesel more expensive now?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Diesel fuel is more expensive at least around me. Id also think the diesel model will be on the lot with a premium price for a few years.

Ar far as the fuel economy, the article does try to speculate by going off the euro model.



> General Motors said that the U.S. market Cruze Diesel will be powered by a 2.0-liter four-cylinder unit.While the Detroit automaker did not elaborate further, chances are it will be closely based on the European engine that delivers an output of 161hp (163PS) and 360 Nm (265.5 lb-ft) of peak torque.
> When equipped with a manual gearbox, the European Cruze 2.0D returns a fuel consumption of 7.3lt/100km (32.2mpg US) in the city, 4.2lt/100km (56mpg US) on the highway and 5.4lt/100km (43.6mpg US) combined.
> 
> The respective fuel economy figures for the automatic transmission model are: 8.7lt/100km (27 mpg US) city, 5.0lt/100km (47 mpg US) highway and 6.3lt/100km (37.3 mpg US) combined.
> Keep in mind, however, that the fuel economy ratings are for the Euro model on the European driving cycle, and not for the upcoming U.S. market model.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

56 on the highway?! Thats impressive, I can't wait to see the potentialsomeone brings out in that 2.0, performance and economy. Should be epic..


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

My next car will either be a diesel or hybrid. Probably diesel.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *ECO-D* will definitely be a 2.0LT engine, but GM has been VERY tight-lipped about information on it so far, such as whether it's a variant of the _old_ 2.0LT diesel or a _totally new _2.0LT diesel engine, possibly from *Peugeot*.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the *ECO-D* will definitely be a 2.0LT engine, but GM has been VERY tight-lipped about information on it so far, such as whether it's a variant of the _old_ 2.0LT diesel or a _totally new _2.0LT diesel engine, possibly from *Peugeot*.


No kidding. I can't find ANYTHING on it. I still wonder if it will be a variant of z-series diesel that the introduced in India for the Cruze last month. They may be testing it out there. It has a number of changes that make it more amenable to American driving tastes, such as lower turbo lag, lower noise, and a timing chain. 

One thing for sure, the mileage will likely beat anything with a similar hp range and it at 2.0L it will have an abundance of torque.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Mick said:


> Haven't been interested in diesel but does anyone know what kind of mileage and expected price for the US models?
> 
> And isn't diesel more expensive now?


mileage? We just dont know realistically but expect as good as the gas one at least and probably better would be more likely.

diesel where im at (st. louis) tends to either be the same as regular or somewhere in the middle range between regular and premium.

it also fluctuates less quickly than gas does.... gogo jumping 20cents in a day (such bullshit).


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> DEF fluid isn't cheap.


Just isnt true.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure the Cruze will even require DEF. The Jetta doesn't, IIRC, but the Passat does. I believe it is based on Curb weight.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I really wish GM would give more info about the diesel cruze. Engine, MPG, anything. I did find an older article online that showed GM doing some desert testing vs a Jetta. LOVE the rims on this car.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> 56 on the highway?! Thats impressive, I can't wait to see the potentialsomeone brings out in that 2.0, performance and economy. Should be epic..


As the quote stated, European cycles aren't the same as US ones.

From The Truth About EPA City / Highway MPG Estimates - - Car and Driver (which I've quoted many times and posted another thread about):


> One last fuel-economy tidbit: Don’t even think of comparing EPA figures with standÂ*ardized fuel-economy tests from other countries because the test cycles are very different. For example, the European highway rating, called “extra urban,” is higher than the EPA’s by about 30 percent, so a rating on that cycle of, say, 60 mpg, would be closer to 40 in this country. The mainstream press, not realizing the difference, often complains that automakers refuse to bring efficient models here when, in fact, they may not be all that efficient when measured by U.S. standards.


From Select a search : Directgov - Car fuel data, CO2 and vehicle tax tools (link may not work for you, you may have to manually look it up):


> Manufacturer CHEVROLET
> Model Cruze, MY2012
> Description 1.8 Auto Hatchback
> Engine capacity 1796
> ...


Those are in larger Imperial gallons. Those above figures are: 21.98, 42.72, 31.72 in miles per US gallon.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I really wish GM would give more info about the diesel cruze. Engine, MPG, anything. I did find an older article online that showed GM doing some desert testing vs a Jetta. LOVE the rims on this car.


It's possible that they don't even know yet. A recent article posted in another thread suggests that they're still testing different options. They may not have made a final pick yet.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Just pray that Bosch didn't design the HPFP for the Cruze. Hence the reason why I'm here and traded in my 09 Jetta TDI.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> It's possible that they don't even know yet. A recent article posted in another thread suggests that they're still testing different options. They may not have made a final pick yet.


I have seen allot of speculation that it will be the 2.0L diesel with 165hp & 265lb-ft torque. The other option I have heard is the 1.7L diesel with 130hp & 230lb-ft of torque. Since the motor is going in the ECO model I would suspect it will be the smaller motor for any MPG benefit they can get. Even the smaller diesel should be an improvement over the 1.4T with almost double the torque.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

Hi folks, 
I own a a 2 lieter Diesel Egine with 163Break horse power from Italy.
My fuelcosumptions is a little bit worse than the one described.
Besides that I can tell you that with 52 liters of Diesel I run about 680/700Km.
Friends who have the same car do with the same amount of Diesel about 900 / 1000Km
Besides that, the engine is good! (initially it is a bit slow in responding, due to antipollution regualtion of the electronics) but once you go you feel the torque and it is quite fun to ride!
The 2 lieter diesel engine sold in europe is a new genuine GM product developed in Italy in GM Powertrain test Center in Turin, meanwhile the 1.7 lieter diesel engine is directly derived from the ISUZU unit


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

Chiptuning RaceChip - Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 VDCI, 1998ccm, 120kW (ca.163PS)

just quick search on google


----------

